# This AM Fishing



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Went out this am to the beach at Indialantic.
Surf Rough 5 to 7 Feet water clean. Temp 45.
Stayed till 9 AM
2 Blues 14 Inches
Indialantic Pier ( Banana River )
Water very clean , if they were there you would have seen them coming
NADADAMTHING stayed till 11 AM 
T<----->Lines
Kozlow's going to the Super Bowl. 

6PM (ABC)


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to see you got out anyhow. I ended up helping to paint a first coat on stepson first boat.  lookin forward to getting out again next weekend.


----------

